# Instrument cluster swap/upgrade



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an '06, 3.2 and I'm wanting to swap clusters to a 2007+ so I can have a digital speedo. 
Will clusters from a 2007+ model work on mine? If so, does anyone have a part number? I have 2 part numbers and am unsure of which one is correct. (8P0920981D & 8P0920951LX) 
Thanks in advance. :beer:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> I have an '06, 3.2 and I'm wanting to swap clusters to a 2007+ so I can have a digital speedo.
> Will clusters from a 2007+ model work on mine? If so, does anyone have a part number? I have 2 part numbers and am unsure of which one is correct. (8P0920981D & 8P0920951LX)
> Thanks in advance. :beer:


 go over to audisportnet and look for cluster swap thread by Nigel( NHN is his SN). get yourself a white DIS 2009 instead. he gives ya the DIY. Any good audi tech can get it installed after connecting to germany


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i wanna upgrade. 

my facelift conversion for interior would be completed


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

tcardio said:


> go over to audisportnet and look for cluster swap thread by Nigel( NHN is his SN). get yourself a white DIS 2009 instead. he gives ya the DIY. Any good audi tech can get it installed after connecting to germany


 Thanks a bunch yo. For those who may be thinking of doing this: 

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/67883-09-white-cluster-dis-fitted-04-8p.html :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Wouldn't you have to change clusters at the dealer's?? If you swap it out elsewhere you won't be able to start the car because the new instrument panel's immobilizer wouldn't be programmed for the correct keys and that can only be done by a dealer.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

you need to go to the dealer so they can get the SKC codes off the clusters in order to do the swap.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Dealers no longer have no way to determine the SKC codes. The VAS diagnostic machine can program your keys into the immobilizer by connecting to the SKC database but it doesn't reveal the codes.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah, they use the Geko system which transmits the pin but is not visible.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

anyone in US done it?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> anyone in US done it?


 I want to know too. I'm expecting US dealers to laugh when we tell them we want to upgrade our cluster for a newer model year. Or they tell us it can't be done.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

I can complete this conversion without the dealer and in the near future by post if you send old and new clocks


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Dredging up an old thread. [email protected], you still here? Im ready to do this.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

zukgod1 said:


> Dredging up an old thread. [email protected], you still here? Im ready to do this.


There is speedo solutions in the states that will clone your cluster onto a 2009+ cluster.

http://www.speedosolutions.com/Audi-A3-Facelift-2009-White-Instrument-Cluster--Retrofit_p_66.html

Don't need the dealer, but you do have to send your cluster down to speedo solutions along with an updated speedo, or I believe you can buy one off them. 

I plan to do it as well eventually.

Edit:

399 with Sepedo solutions cluster provided.

199 for service only with customer provided cluster.


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ponto said:


> There is speedo solutions in the states that will clone your cluster onto a 2009+ cluster.
> 
> http://www.speedosolutions.com/Audi-A3-Facelift-2009-White-Instrument-Cluster--Retrofit_p_66.html
> 
> ...


Excellent, thank you


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> There is speedo solutions in the states that will clone your cluster onto a 2009+ cluster.
> 
> http://www.speedosolutions.com/Audi-A3-Facelift-2009-White-Instrument-Cluster--Retrofit_p_66.html
> 
> ...



Ryan to the rescue! :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone over on Audizine just did it, not sure if it was through Speedo Solutions or not.. but unfff I needs it. 




galanot said:


> Replaced my old '06 cluster for a newer one ('12)


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Someone over on Audizine just did it, not sure if it was through Speedo Solutions or not.. but unfff I needs it.


This is my car =) I went through a local specialist in Madrid, Spain


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

this is a ok DIY i found about how the cluster comes out how to take it apart 

http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=13955


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

RedLineRob said:


> this is a ok DIY i found about how the cluster comes out how to take it apart
> 
> http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=13955


What is sweet about that is changing that lcd to a custom gauge.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Ponto said:


> What is sweet about that is changing that lcd to a custom gauge.


yea pretty cool idea never thought it could be done


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just had the speedo solutions clone installed in my 06. Tom was great to work with and I highly recommend them.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got this one off ebay 

Audi S3 facelift


----------

